# Clipping feathers



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

Dear pt members, 
I was wondering. My chicks are a month old, they fly everywhere, and they are scared of me. If I clip thier feathers will it hurt them? Is it a good idea? If so, how do you clip their feathers. They always fly away when they see me, but not so far. I want to get to know them. What should I do? 
Sincerely, 
Biveon100


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

one mont is still kinda young ...well for me anyway


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

hungry bird will come to food LOL that would help too


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The birds will have to recognize you as their feeder, thats the best. Clipping feathers do help but keep an eye out for the predators


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Biveon100 said:


> Dear pt members,
> I was wondering. My chicks are a month old, they fly everywhere, and they are scared of me. If I clip thier feathers will it hurt them? Is it a good idea? If so, how do you clip their feathers. They always fly away when they see me, but not so far. I want to get to know them. What should I do?
> Sincerely,
> Biveon100


Did you train them properly for release?

Clipping wings can be a death sentence for birds that are allowed to free fly outside.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't clip their feathers, because they would probably be more afraid.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why would you want to clip their wings? Forcing yourself on them will only make them more scared of you. They have to learn to trust you, and that will only happen if you spend time with them so that they learn that you won't harm them. Clipping their wings IS harming them. Offer them chopped peanuts in a little dish or jar cover. Once they learn how good they are, they will come to you for them. Put some down in front of them where they can see it and try it if they won't come near enough to eat. Eventually, they'll try them and love them. Trust isn't learned by force. It is built slowly. Be patient.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree with Jay3.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I too agree . Please do not clip them Biveon100 . Please be patient. Trust is earned, just as human nature does with each other. The more you are around your birds the more accostomed they will become to you. I talk to mine when I service their living area. They enjoy seeing me especially in the morning at feeding time and then treats in the afternoon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Spend more time with them so they get used to having you around. Speak to them as Victor says. Find out what their favorite seed is by what they grab when you put down the feed, or offer chopped peanuts, or safflower seed. Pigeons usually love both especially peanuts. Of course they don't know that until they try them. I had one pair that I couldn't get near to without them either running away, or just "freezing" in place. When I would go in to feed chopped peanuts to my birds, I would offer the jar lid to them. Of course they wouldn't take them from me, so I would always put some down where they could get them without coming too near to me. My plan was that once they learned how good they were, they would eventually take them from me. It took a long time with this pair, but they will now take them from me. They even follow me around for their share of the treat. By doing this, they learned that I won't hurt them, and that I am the bearer of good things. Most of my birds will eat from my bare hand. Trust me, it feels a lot better knowing that they will come to me because they want to, rather than forcing myself on them because they can't get away. By cutting their wings, you are taking a large part of what they are, away from them. And if a predator, even a dog or cat should come along, they have no way of getting away. All pigeons have different personalities, and some will just naturally be more friendly than others. Some will like to be handled, and some will not, but taking their flight away, will not change that. They may tolerate it, but will never like it. You want them to come to you because they like you. There are no shortcuts to them learning to trust you. If you enjoy them, enjoy them as they are, spend time with them, and let them get to know you. You'll feel great the day they fly to you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought these were indoor pets?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Indoor pets do sometimes get out. And often there are dogs or cats around that could harm them. It happens all the time. Besides, clipping is forcing them to have to tolerate being handled. It isn't building trust and getting them to want to come to you. So why clip their wings?


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

I agree with Jay. Birds love to fly and if they loose the ability to fly (bc of clipping wings) they may associate you with something traumatic and it will be even harder to earn their trust in the long run.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> I agree with Jay. Birds love to fly and if they loose the ability to fly (bc of clipping wings) they may associate you with something traumatic and it will be even harder to earn their trust in the long run.


Good point StanelyPidge09


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with jay3.......


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

My uncle told me to clip their feathers, but i decided to ask you guys first. I was unsure if it was a good idea. How do i get them not to be scared of me? I tried spending all day with them, but then they are still scared of me. I've had biveon for a long time and he eats off my hand. Although when i get near he runs away into his box. He only comes near when i have food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Biveon, how old are you? We have tried to explain to you that it takes buiding trust in your birds. We also said that would take time. Spending time with your birds. SLOWLY getting them to take food or treats from you. Letting them get used to your being around them a lot. That doesn't happen in a day. Or a month. Biveon is not scared of you. He is a bird. He doesn't want to be picked up. He wants to come to you on HIS terms. Why can you not understand that pigeons are not dogs or kittens. You have to accept them on their terms, not yours. Some pigeons will let you pet them, others will not. Just the way it is. Cats are the same way. But if he were truly afraid of you, then he wouldn't eat from your hand. As for the younger ones, we tried to tell you that it takes time. You spend a day with them and want to know why they haven't learned to trust you and not be afraid of you. When we want to build a bond with ANY animal, it is on their terms, in their time, not ours. We are the one who is wanting to build the bond. The animal could care less about bonding with us. Not necessary to them. So if you insist on a quick bond with an animal then buy a puppy. They are needy and friendly. It's their nature. What you are expecting is that the birds should go against their nature, which would, in nature, be to stay away from humans. And you are expecting that to happen in YOUR time, because it is what YOU want. When you want something from an animal, it has to be in their time. You have to get them to want it. If you cannot understand this, or cannot do this, then it will never happen. With birds, it sometimes will not happen anyway. Just the way it is. Now if clipping their wings, so that you can force your attention on them against their will and before they are ready, is what you want, then go ahead and clip their wings. But remember that you will have to keep them clipped forever, because as soon as they grow back you will be back to square one. Forcing anybody or anything to succumb to your will by force has never built trust in anyone or anything. When my birds fly to me and land on me, it's not because I have food or treats, and not because they have to. It's because we have slowly built a bond. That bond was built on trust, and the knowledge that I wouldn't do anything to hurt them. And that when they see me, I mean good things to them. That takes a lot of time and patience. I think that when you are older, you will understand that. So it really comes down to one thing. Do you want a bond built on trust, or to just have your way with force. You think about it, and decide. There are no shortcuts with pigeons or doves.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Jay...that does sum it up quite directly and honestly ... I do agree with you. It is the nature of humans to want everything on our own terms without taking the other into consideration.
Biveon...it would be wise to heed Jay's advise.


----------



## Zahboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Biveon100 said:


> Dear pt members,
> I was wondering. My chicks are a month old, they fly everywhere, and they are scared of me. If I clip thier feathers will it hurt them? Is it a good idea? If so, how do you clip their feathers. They always fly away when they see me, but not so far. I want to get to know them. What should I do?
> Sincerely,
> Biveon100


They are pigeons. Cutting their wings is like breaking their spirit. I am new to pigeons also and mine hate me. What I'm doing is getting a chair and bring it into the loft with me and I sit. I'll do my homework, feed them, just chill out. They don't freak out when I open the door anymore. I don't expect to be able to touch them consentually until summer/autumn.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Zahboo said:


> They are pigeons. Cutting their wings is like breaking their spirit. I am new to pigeons also and mine hate me. What I'm doing is getting a chair and bring it into the loft with me and I sit. I'll do my homework, feed them, just chill out. They don't freak out when I open the door anymore. I don't expect to be able to touch them consentually until summer/autumn.


You are doing the right thing. Your birds will be landing on you in time, and probably driving you crazy, because they have learned that you mean them no harm, and are to be trusted. You are smart and understanding, and I think your birds are lucky to be in your loft.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

You need to motivate them by controlling the feed. Get them really hungry and put the feed in your hand in time they will get use to these routine and realize that your the only source of food. Remember every animals get trained by giving some treat or food after every command they follow. By controlling their food and keeping them slightly hungry will encourage them to approach you and build confidence that your their master.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> You need to motivate them by controlling the feed. Get them really hungry and put the feed in your hand in time they will get use to these routine and realize that your the only source of food. Remember every animals get trained by giving some treat or food after every command they follow. By controlling their food and keeping them slightly hungry will encourage them to approach you and build confidence that your their master.


These are pets birds. That is still just another way of forcing them. Animals can learn to trust you and come to you without withholding food and without forcing them. But then, that isn't the way I train my dogs either. They were trained with praise, not treats. And they do what I ask of them to please me, not to get a treat. You don't give animals enough credit if you think that is the only way to train an animal.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> These are pets birds. That is still just another way of forcing them. Animals can learn to trust you and come to you without withholding food and without forcing them. But then, that isn't the way I train my dogs either. They were trained with praise, not treats. And they do what I ask of them to please me, not to get a treat. You don't give animals enough credit if you think that is the only way to train an animal.


I'm not suggesting witholding feed, but if you have food infront of them all the time its not going to help you tame your birds. You should just give enough in the morning and enough in the afternoon. By putting food infront of them all the time you are just putting themat risk of getting sick because the food gets dirty or step on and the birds will eventually eat it and get sick. By controlling their food you are making your birds healthier and more obedient and will response better.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

um... no clippie feathers........


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> *You need to motivate them by controlling the feed. Get them really hungry and put the feed in your hand* in time they will get use to these routine and realize that your the only source of food. Remember every animals get trained by giving some treat or food after every command they follow.* By controlling their food and keeping them slightly hungry* will encourage them to approach you and build confidence that your their master.



Gee, sorry if I misunderstood, but it sure sounds like with holding feed to me. And you are correct in that keeping food in front of them all the time won't help you train your birds. But then it doesn't have to. What I am saying is that there are other ways of training. Besides, these birds aren't being trained as such, the poster just wants them to trust her, and like her without being afraid of her. Think there's a difference here. 
Oh, and if your feed is getting dirty, and they are walking in it, and therefore at risk of spreading disease, then maybe you need a different style of feeder. They have some really good ones at some of the pigeon supply places.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not a pigeon whisperer by any means...lol.. I tend to like them just the way they are. It is funny how humans want all animals to cozy up to them..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know. They're great the way they are. Some are friendly and gentle, others are fiesty and bold. Their funny and interesting just as they are. Let them be birds. Why would anyone want to change their nature? That's what makes them Pigeons!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Biveon100 said:


> My uncle told me to clip their feathers, but i decided to ask you guys first. I was unsure if it was a good idea. How do i get them not to be scared of me? I tried spending all day with them, but then they are still scared of me. I've had biveon for a long time and he eats off my hand. Although when i get near he runs away into his box. He only comes near when i have food.


Hi there!
Clipping a pigeon's feathers will not help him trust you more. Imagine if someone put you in a wheelchair because they wanted to control you...that's what he would feel like  they really don't like not being able to fly. It's like being crippled.

I would suggest feeding him yummy treats from your hand instead - like raw spanish peanuts or raw sunflower seeds - and having lots of patience. Talk softly and sweetly to him, and never chase him or grab him, no matter how much you want to hold him or pet him. 

It's hard, and it can take a long time, but eventually it should work and you will be glad you made the effort. Even if he doesn't turn out to be a snugglebug, he'll be your friend in his own sweet pigeon-y way


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input Karen. Very well put.


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I tried sitting next to the birds and feeding them seeds. Chirp loves peanuts.Peep likes corn. Biveon, I think he likes those round tan seeds that can turn out green sometimes. I thing the are peas, but they are not wrinkley. Bove, i have no idea what she likes, she eats everything.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The more time you spend, the more use to you they will get. If you can get them all to try the peanuts, they will love them. I don't know a pigeon that doesn't. They will eventually flock to you when they see that you have them. The thing is to get them to try them. Sometimes that takes a little while, but once they do, they love them. You'll see!


----------

